# Amatorski Patentski



## Niki (31 Mar 2007)

G'day mates

If the title sounds like Polish...it is...Amateur's patents

I would like to share with you a few very small "patents" that I made within the years of the hobby that are helping me in many operations.

Hope it will help some of the amateurs like me

Regards 
niki

```
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Amatorski%20Patentski/001.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Amatorski%20Patentski/002.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Amatorski%20Patentski/003.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Amatorski%20Patentski/004.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Amatorski%20Patentski/005.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Amatorski%20Patentski/006.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Amatorski%20Patentski/007.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Amatorski%20Patentski/008.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Amatorski%20Patentski/009.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Amatorski%20Patentski/010.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Amatorski%20Patentski/011.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Amatorski%20Patentski/012.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Amatorski%20Patentski/013.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Amatorski%20Patentski/014.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Amatorski%20Patentski/015.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Amatorski%20Patentski/016.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Amatorski%20Patentski/017.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Amatorski%20Patentski/018.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Amatorski%20Patentski/019.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Amatorski%20Patentski/020.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Amatorski%20Patentski/021.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Amatorski%20Patentski/022.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## Newbie_Neil (31 Mar 2007)

Hi Niki

Thank you so much for sharing your excellent ideas, I really appreciate them.

There are lots of wonderful ideas for me to use.  

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## promhandicam (31 Mar 2007)

Hi Niki. Thanks for taking the time to photograph and upload your ideas. I'm sure that you must have enough for a book by now!

Cheers and have a good weekend, Steve


----------



## Shultzy (31 Mar 2007)

Thanks Niki, once again "tips" to be proud of. I must order another roll of sandpaper.


----------



## Losos (1 Apr 2007)

Hi Niki,

Yes, thanks a million for all those tips, you are going to publish abook soon aren't you :lol: 

Failing that I will probably print them off for my own use.

Had to smile when i saw all your notes on the jig in English


----------



## Evergreen (1 Apr 2007)

Hi Niki.

Brilliant! Only you would think of making special non-slip blocks to raise an item off the bench for painting or staining.

Regards.


----------



## Niki (1 Apr 2007)

Thank you for your kind replies

I'm glad that you like them

Losos
Forget about book. Barely I can type a reply to a post (and I have to check it 3 times with the spell checker)   .

niki


----------

